# Username



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone no if I can change my username or not?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

matthewplyon said:


> Anyone no if I can change my username or not?


PM Katy.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Can't pm not been on site long enough or go enough credit, so iv been told lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2513682 said:


> PM Katy.


This

But make sure you compliment her


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why would you want to change your username after registering days ago?


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

It's my name and don't want the wife gettin on ere snooping, if u no what I mean


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

This????


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hello!

What do you want it changed to?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

matthewplyon said:


> It's my name and don't want the wife gettin on ere snooping, if u no what I mean


Lol. I'll rep you when I get home


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> Hello!
> 
> What do you want it changed to?


ScaReDoFmYwiFe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BigBennyM said:


> ScaReDoFmYwiFe


Brilliant


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy while were on the subject can you change mine to FatStuff - i don't like it without capitals  oh and may I say that's a smashing blouse you have on (is that compliment enough?)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Katy while were on the subject can you change mine to FatStuff - i don't like it without capitals  oh and may I say that's a smashing blouse you have on (is that compliment enough?)


Well it's a dress but I'll let you off! I'm on it fatty 

P.S. moving this to the 'about uk-m section'....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh and while you're at it Katy could you please provide breda with a capital B i to don't like it without the capital

And might i add you have a cracking pair....... Of ear rings, even tho i can only see 1 i assume the come in pairs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> Well it's a dress but I'll let you off! I'm on it fatty
> 
> P.S. moving this to the 'about uk-m section'....


No need to get personal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Oh and while you're at it Katy could you please provide breda with a capital B i to don't like it without the capital
> 
> And might i add you have a cracking pair....... Of ear rings, even tho i can only see 1 i assume the come in pairs


You have a capital B :confused1:

You guys must think I do sod all with my time!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> No need to get personal


Ha ha, sorry couldn't resist...I call my cat 'fatty' or usually 'Fatty McFatty Pants' so it just felt right given your name


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ha ha, sorry couldn't resist...I call my cat 'fatty' or usually 'Fatty McFatty Pants' so it just felt right given your name


Lol ur ok I'll let u off this time I suppose, I notice ur kitten Fatty McFatty Pants gets capitals without asking :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> You have a capital B :confused1:
> 
> You guys must think I do sod all with my time!


Lol just like to keep you busy with pointless requests


----------

